# ResKnife



## Didier Guillion (24 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

La dernière application qui me manque pour faire le saut définitif vers MacTel est Resedit d'Apple, qui ne fonctionne que sous Classic.

Un projet OpenSource de réécriture de ResEdit sous Cocoa est apparemment bien avancé : ResKnife

Or, le site du développeur est en rade depuis plusieurs semaines et il ne réponds pas aux emails

http://web.nickshanks.com/downloads/software/freeware/resknife.sit

Quelqu'un aurait il recuperé un projet ou un executable d'une version récente de ResKnife ?
Si oui je suis violemment intéréssé...

Cordialement


----------



## marctiger (24 Octobre 2006)

J'ai trouvé la *O.6b2* ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (24 Octobre 2006)

marctiger a dit:


> J'ai trouvé la *O.6b2* ?



Merci, mais le lien retombe sur le lien que j'ai donné plus haut et qui ne fonctionne pas.

Cordialement


----------



## molgow (24 Octobre 2006)

&#199;a ne r&#233;soud pas ton probl&#232;me, mais au moins tu peux t&#233;l&#233;charger la 0.5.


----------



## Zeusviper (24 Octobre 2006)

0.6 b2 ici : http://zeusviper.info/ResKnifeCocoa.app.zip

mais tu te sers de ca pour faire quoi au juste?

++


----------



## tatouille (24 Octobre 2006)

http://resknife.sourceforge.net/
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=18771
http://resknife.cvs.sourceforge.net/resknife/ResKnife/
http://sourceforge.net/project/memberlist.php?group_id=18771


----------



## Didier Guillion (24 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> http://resknife.sourceforge.net/
> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=18771
> http://resknife.cvs.sourceforge.net/resknife/ResKnife/
> http://sourceforge.net/project/memberlist.php?group_id=18771




Certes, mais ca marche pô...

Cordialement


----------



## Didier Guillion (24 Octobre 2006)

Zeusviper a dit:


> 0.6 b2 ici : http://zeusviper.info/ResKnifeCocoa.app.zip
> 
> mais tu te sers de ca pour faire quoi au juste?
> 
> ++





Ah ! Beaucoup mieux ! Tu as trouvé ca comment ?

ResKnife permet d'éditer des ressources Mac. Les fichiers .rsrc sont (a ma connaissance) le seul format de fichier ouvert qu'Apple propose. Les NIBS ne sont pas publiés et restent priopriétaires.

Cela me permet de définir des interfaces compatibles Mac et Windows, je construit donc les deux types d'applications simultanement, sans travail de portage.

Cordialement


----------



## Didier Guillion (24 Octobre 2006)

Oula ! J'ai fait quelques essais avec la version 0.6 et cela n'&#233;dite strictement rien, les ressources sont en hexadecimal. Soit c'est un gag, soit j'ai loup&#233; quelque chose...

Cordialement


----------



## tatouille (24 Octobre 2006)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Certes, mais ca marche pô...
> 
> Cordialement



étrange j'ai pu télécharger les scr via cvs ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (24 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> étrange j'ai pu télécharger les scr via cvs ?



Les source de la 0.5 ou de la 0.6 ? Parce que ceux de la 0.5 no problemo, ceux de la 0.6 je trouve pas.

Peut etre faut il trouver les plugins/templates adequa pour editer les ressources, mais pour l'instant, de mon coté, la 0.6 n"edite strictement rien en WYSIWYG.

Cordialement


----------



## tatouille (24 Octobre 2006)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Les source de la 0.5 ou de la 0.6 ? Parce que ceux de la 0.5 no problemo, ceux de la 0.6 je trouve pas.
> 
> Peut etre faut il trouver les plugins/templates adequa pour editer les ressources, mais pour l'instant, de mon coté, la 0.6 n"edite strictement rien en WYSIWYG.
> 
> Cordialement



la 0.5


----------



## Zeusviper (24 Octobre 2006)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Oula ! J'ai fait quelques essais avec la version 0.6 et cela n'&#233;dite strictement rien, les ressources sont en hexadecimal. Soit c'est un gag, soit j'ai loup&#233; quelque chose...
> 
> Cordialement



ah dsl alors
j'ai trouv&#233; ca dans mon bordel &#224; appli! aucune id&#233;e de ou ni de pourquoi j'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; ca!  

pas v&#233;rifi&#233; si ca marchait bien avant de te la proposer  


EDIT : si ca peut t'aider par contre :
http://mac.majorgeeks.com/download5514.html  (mais ca a l'air d'etre la meme appli..)


----------



## Didier Guillion (25 Octobre 2006)

Zeusviper a dit:


> ah dsl alors
> j'ai trouvé ca dans mon bordel à appli! aucune idée de ou ni de pourquoi j'ai récupéré ca!
> 
> pas vérifié si ca marchait bien avant de te la proposer
> ...



Le deuxieme lien fonctionne mais donne le meme programme.

Merci en tout cas, j'attendais beaucoup de cette application sans jamais avoir pu la voir. Elle etait presentée comme le successeur de Resedit et apparemment c'est tres tres loin d'etre le cas.

Grosso modo, c'est un editeur de ressource mais qui ne permet pas d'editer les ressources, il ne les montre meme pas,  assez paradoxal.

Je vais chercher dans une autre voie... Ah ! Si Apple avait agit correctement et placé Resedit en Open Source ...

Cordialement


----------



## Didier Guillion (25 Octobre 2006)

Je me sens un peu désabusé ce soir et j'en suis désolé.

Steeve Jobs annonce avec grand fracas des milliers d'application Open Source pour Mac OS X, en Universal Binary, et dès que j'en analyse une je me rends compte que c'est une interface creuse réalisée en quelques heures sous XCode sans réél développement sérieux derrière. Des projets démarrés sous le coup d'une impulsion et en stand by depuis des mois, des contacts emails qui ne repondent plus, des sites web obsolètes.

Sur source-forge les projets Macs sont multitudes mais semblent végéter voire partir aux oubliettes.

Il y a t'il encore des développeurs sur Mac ? P'tain ! il faut soutenir notre plateforme préférée si nous ne voulons pas nous retrouver tous sous Vista dans quelques années.

Cordialement


----------



## tatouille (25 Octobre 2006)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Je me sens un peu d&#233;sabus&#233; ce soir et j'en suis d&#233;sol&#233;.
> 
> Steeve Jobs annonce avec grand fracas des milliers d'application Open Source pour Mac OS X, en Universal Binary, et d&#232;s que j'en analyse une je me rends compte que c'est une interface creuse r&#233;alis&#233;e en quelques heures sous XCode sans r&#233;&#233;l d&#233;veloppement s&#233;rieux derri&#232;re. Des projets d&#233;marr&#233;s sous le coup d'une impulsion et en stand by depuis des mois, des contacts emails qui ne repondent plus, des sites web obsol&#232;tes.
> 
> ...




oui il faut savoir que depuis l'opensource fiasco d'Apple qui a ferm&#233;e une partie du bas OS
il existe une certaine Kabbale de la part des devs opensource

opendarwin jette l'&#233;ponge,
quand &#224; moi je bidouille sur une implementation  ouverte de l'ACPI
pour d8 mais c'est long est complexe 

 je suis confront&#233; &#224; 3 probl&#232;mes

1 -ils existent 2 platformes implementant cette norme 

- nouveaux Intel / macIntel
- AMD x86_64

2 -les "nouveaux BIOS" et autres firmwares sont totalement ferm&#233;s

3- je peux pas m'acheter tout le mat&#233;riel pas cresus

le reverse c'est bien, c'est long, c'est chiant, c'est complexe
MacOSX devient de plus en plus Opaque 

XNU est maintenant purement design&#233; pour une platforme ACPI
va faire un tour sur slashdot et tu comprendras le malaise

beaucoup de blablah et d'emtourloupes depuis 5 ans &#224; propos d'un r&#233;el discours
et travail avec la communaut&#233; opensource et toujours rien 
les Ing&#233;s de La Pomme se la p&#232;tent et bah qu'ils se la p&#232;tent tout seul

tu peux comparer &#231;a aux greves de 1995


----------



## Zeusviper (25 Octobre 2006)

A propos de forge c'est d&#233;ja completement mort la forge macos? http://www.macosforge.org/ ?


----------



## tatouille (25 Octobre 2006)

Zeusviper a dit:


> A propos de forge c'est d&#233;ja completement mort la forge macos? http://www.macosforge.org/ ?



 ca a &#233;t&#233; ouvert une 15 ene de jours 

et ils croyaient recuperer les opensourceurs 
96% ont r&#233;pondu get stuff Apple


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> ca a &#233;t&#233; ouvert une 15 ene de jours
> 
> et ils croyaient recuperer les opensourceurs
> 96% ont r&#233;pondu get stuff Apple


  

j'avais m&#234;me pas vu que c'est d&#233;j&#224; fermer ^^

c'est vraiment n'importe quoi... "Ouais le noyau de os x il est open source, sauf que dans la version open source il manque un truc qui est pas open source et du coup c'est pas compilable tel quel comme noyau, mais sinon le bout qu'on vous donne il est vraiment libre !"...


----------



## tatouille (25 Octobre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> j'avais même pas vu que c'est déjà fermer ^^
> 
> c'est vraiment n'importe quoi... "Ouais le noyau de os x il est open source, sauf que dans la version open source il manque un truc qui est pas open source et du coup c'est pas compilable tel quel comme noyau, mais sinon le bout qu'on vous donne il est vraiment libre !"...



il manque un KMOD qui determine toute la structure driver / iokit io interrupt

" je te donne une voiture sans le moteur "


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> il manque un KMOD qui determine toute la structure driver / iokit io interrupt
> 
> " je te donne une voiture sans le moteur "


Mais pourquoi il ne veulent pas le "donner" ??

Pour des raisons venu d'ailleurs ou parce qu'ils ont peur qu'avec le noyeau au complet on puisse plus facilement faire tourner OSX sur n'importe quel x86 ?


----------



## tatouille (26 Octobre 2006)

non touner XNU sur une architecture X86 generic 
est maintenant pratiquement impossible 
(&#224; moins de perdre son temps) 

XNU est design&#233; pour tourner sur des platform 
implementant la norme ACPI

-Intel
-AMD x86_64

ACPI /OS LOADER (c'est un interpreter/compiler pour AML(Acpi Machine Language) ) 
tourne au niveau de l'os plutot que celui du firmewire (et ex BIOS -> see )

http://www.intel.com/technology/efi/

firmewire / EFI == DRM

donc implementer ACPI sans les spec hardware /  firmewire / EFI
c'est long beaucoup d'observation de lecture

http://developer.intel.com/technology/iapc/acpi/license2.htm


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Octobre 2006)

"non touner XNU sur une architecture X86 generic
est maintenant pratiquement impossible
(&#224; moins de perdre son temps)"

Alors je ne comprend pas l'inter&#234;t que peut avoir Apple &#224; ne pas ditribuer ce KMOD qui manque... je pensais que c'&#233;tait pour se prot&#233;ger des macosx_86 et compagnie, mais l&#224; je ne voit plus l'int&#233;r&#234;t...


Enfin bref... en tout cas merci de ta r&#233;ponse


----------



## tatouille (26 Octobre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> "non touner XNU sur une architecture X86 generic
> est maintenant pratiquement impossible
> (&#224; moins de perdre son temps)"
> 
> ...



c'est un probleme de DRM une implementation ACPI n&#233;cessite 
l'inclusion des informations platformes sp&#233;cifiques 
Intel n'authorize pas la divulgation de telles informations 
Apple a un contrat avec son constructeur c'est tout


----------



## Didier Guillion (26 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir,

Bon, pour résumer, Apple tape a fond dans le libre quand ca l'arrange puis il se rends compte que cela a aussi des contraintes de partage, mot qui ne fait pas partie de son vocabulaire (voir MPW, Resedit, etc) , et donc il bride ses sources. Et quand un "ponte" du libre commence a gueuler, on l'engage chez Apple pour le faire taire.

J'ai bon ?

Cordialement


----------



## tatouille (26 Octobre 2006)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Bon, pour r&#233;sumer, Apple tape a fond dans le libre quand ca l'arrange puis il se rends compte que cela a aussi des contraintes de partage, mot qui ne fait pas partie de son vocabulaire (voir MPW, Resedit, etc) , et donc il bride ses sources. Et quand un "ponte" du libre commence a gueuler, on l'engage chez Apple pour le faire taire.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

Tu r&#233;sumes bien la situation, &#224; l'exception de :

quand Apple relache ses sources

1 - aucun plan pour construire
2 - aucun changelog

Alors tu images bien que nous sommes un peu fou sur les projets Darwin 

ce n'est plus le cas des pontes ont refus&#233;
certains sont m&#234;me partie d'Apple volontairement ...

il est aussi reproch&#233; &#224;  Jordan 
d'avoir ramen&#233; ses potes plutot que des comp&#233;tences ...

le climat actuel

&#224; propos de XNU et certaines parties ecetera ( pas vraiment de secret la dedans cela concerne la partie ouverte )


> _*Hidden wrotes :
> ...
> .................
> *_*When will it be available for PPC?*
> ...


il y a un r&#233;el bracage 

me :
This reminds me of my intuition to post it to the lists, so that people
can see that we are getting stonewalled by Apple.  From a certain
standpoint, it is a joke to release the kernel source code without
releasing the AppleACPIPlatform driver.  As a result, people are getting
disinformed now.  It seems apparent where Apple has hidden the DRM.

puis :

I have warned you before about causing disruptions on the darwin mailing lists.  You have now been unsubscribed for abuse.

--
KVV 
la pomme ordinateur, Inc.

sachant que c'est un trou du cul de 24 ans qui parle d'opensource
il y a un background ( je me suis foutu de sa gueule &#224; propos de son code )
 j'ai dis qu'il codait comme il pissait et qu'il ne suffisait pas d'une adresse Apple
pour &#234;tre un codeur bien sur en public


----------



## Didier Guillion (26 Octobre 2006)

Attends, je comprends mal, ou tu t'es fait virer du projet Darwin ?

Cordialement


----------



## tatouille (26 Octobre 2006)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Attends, je comprends mal, ou tu t'es fait virer du projet Darwin ?
> 
> Cordialement



non de la mailing list apple-darwin-kernel
depuis j'ai &#233;t&#233; r&#233;int&#233;gr&#233; par Ernest (the chief)


----------



## Didier Guillion (26 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> non de la mailing list apple-darwin-kernel
> depuis j'ai été réintégré par Ernest (the chief)



Ouais, bon c'est kif kif the same, non ?

Il y a vraiment quelque chose de pourri dans la Pomme depuis quelques années.

C'est affligeant, je me demande sur quel mur ils se précipitent. 

Cordialement


----------



## tatouille (26 Octobre 2006)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Ouais, bon c'est kif kif the same, non ?
> 
> Il y a vraiment quelque chose de pourri dans la Pomme depuis quelques ann&#233;es.
> 
> ...



oui c'est exactement &#231;a d&#232;s que tu donnes un avis sur la question 
tu te fais virer comme un mal propre :sleep::mouais: et apr&#232;s comment veux tu que
la communaut&#233; open source r&#233;agisse ...

les ing&#233; d'Apple passent pour des gros cons mal poli
et la boite qui les entoure


----------



## Didier Guillion (26 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> oui c'est exactement ça dès que tu donnes un avis sur la question
> tu te fais virer comme un mal propre :sleep::mouais: et après comment veux tu que
> la communauté open source réagisse ...
> 
> les ingé d'Apple passent pour des gros cons mal poli




Un point positif, cela tendrait a montrer qu'il existe encore quelques ingé chez Apple. Quand on voit que cela fait 4 ans que l'on attend qu'ils permettent le déboggage des appli AppleScript Studio sous XCode, on pourrait se poser des questions sur leur existence. 
C'est sur, dans ce cas précis, il n'y a pas d'OpenSource a piller puisqu'ils ont toujours vérouillé leur code...

Cordialemeny


----------



## tatouille (26 Octobre 2006)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Un point positif, cela tendrait a montrer qu'il existe encore quelques ingé chez Apple. Quand on voit que cela fait 4 ans que l'on attend qu'ils permettent le déboggage des appli AppleScript Studio sous XCode, on pourrait se poser des questions sur leur existence.
> C'est sur, dans ce cas précis, il n'y a pas d'OpenSource a piller puisqu'ils ont toujours vérouillé leur code...
> 
> Cordialemeny



Apple empreinte beaucoup mais ne rend pas beaucoup
ou alors c'est volontairement obscure (zero plan zero changelog zero quality report)


----------

